# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  یه کم کمک , راهنمایی و امید میخوام

## mjhp1291

سلام دوستان من تو انجمن تازه واردم.
امسال پشت کنکوری هستم و چند روزی هست شروع کردم برا 92 خوندن اما همش فک می کنم دیر شروع کردم و از همه عقب ترم.
رشته ام ریاضی هست و همیشه جزء دانش اموزای درسخون بودم . اما همیشه هم استرس داشتم.
کنکور 91 که خراب کردم تا یکی دو ماه اصلا حالم خوب نبود
لطفا یه کم راهنماییم کنید از کجا درست شروع کنم معمولا دانش اموز تشریحی هستم تا تست. یعنی اگه یه مطلبو تشریحی امتحان بدم کامل مینویسم اما همون مطلبو به صورت تستی, خراب می کنم یا حداقل کم میگیرم.
از لحاظ کتابای کمک درسی و امکانات همه چیز دارم خدا را شکر, اما نمیدونم کدومشو بخونم . از چه درسی شروع کنم .چجوری برنامه روزانمو تنظیم کنم.
تو شهر ما فقط گزینه 2 بود که اونم ثبت نام کردم و از مرحله ی 2 به بعد هست.
چنتا از کتابا هم بعد از ما تغییر کرده نمیدونم از کجا گیر بیارم کلا سر در گمم . شنیدم دین و زندگی و ریاضی 2 و دیفرانسیل تغییر کردن اگه کسی چیزی دیگه میدونست بهم بگه لطفا
لطفا اساتید و دوستان گل یه کم بهم امید هم بدن  :11: 
خواهشا هرچی میدونید بهم بگید تا مثل پارسال نشم که نابودم
ممنون

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام دوستان من تو انجمن تازه واردم.
> امسال پشت کنکوری هستم و چند روزی هست شروع کردم برا 92 خوندن اما همش فک می کنم دیر شروع کردم و از همه عقب ترم.
> رشته ام ریاضی هست و همیشه جزء دانش اموزای درسخون بودم . اما همیشه هم استرس داشتم.
> کنکور 91 که خراب کردم تا یکی دو ماه اصلا حالم خوب نبود
> لطفا یه کم راهنماییم کنید از کجا درست شروع کنم معمولا دانش اموز تشریحی هستم تا تست. یعنی اگه یه مطلبو تشریحی امتحان بدم کامل مینویسم اما همون مطلبو به صورت تستی, خراب می کنم یا حداقل کم میگیرم.
> از لحاظ کتابای کمک درسی و امکانات همه چیز دارم خدا را شکر, اما نمیدونم کدومشو بخونم . از چه درسی شروع کنم .چجوری برنامه روزانمو تنظیم کنم.
> تو شهر ما فقط گزینه 2 بود که اونم ثبت نام کردم و از مرحله ی 2 به بعد هست.
> چنتا از کتابا هم بعد از ما تغییر کرده نمیدونم از کجا گیر بیارم کلا سر در گمم . شنیدم دین و زندگی و ریاضی 2 و دیفرانسیل تغییر کردن اگه کسی چیزی دیگه میدونست بهم بگه لطفا
> لطفا اساتید و دوستان گل یه کم بهم امید هم بدن 
> ...


چرا اینقد نگرانید؟
برنامه ریزیتون با بنده.
تلاش هم با خودتون. چیز دیگه ای لازم دارید؟ سوالاتتون رو بپرسید ما پاسخ میدیم. در ضمن اصلا دیر نیست. وقت بسیاره. نگران نباشید

----------


## eli

نگران نباش دوستم هیچوقت واسه شروع دیرنیس....دیروز ب تاریخ پیوست..فردا معماست و امروز یه هدیه.....پس از دستش نده و با کمک مشاوووووووووور عزیز از این هدیه ت استفاده کن......

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> نگران نباش دوستم هیچوقت واسه شروع دیرنیس....دیروز ب تاریخ پیوست..فردا معماست و امروز یه هدیه.....پس از دستش نده و با کمک مشاوووووووووور عزیز از این هدیه ت استفاده کن......


تشکر از لطفتون

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام دوستان من تو انجمن تازه واردم.
> امسال پشت کنکوری هستم و چند روزی هست شروع کردم برا 92 خوندن اما همش فک می کنم دیر شروع کردم و از همه عقب ترم.
> رشته ام ریاضی هست و همیشه جزء دانش اموزای درسخون بودم . اما همیشه هم استرس داشتم.
> کنکور 91 که خراب کردم تا یکی دو ماه اصلا حالم خوب نبود
> لطفا یه کم راهنماییم کنید از کجا درست شروع کنم معمولا دانش اموز تشریحی هستم تا تست. یعنی اگه یه مطلبو تشریحی امتحان بدم کامل مینویسم اما همون مطلبو به صورت تستی, خراب می کنم یا حداقل کم میگیرم.
> از لحاظ کتابای کمک درسی و امکانات همه چیز دارم خدا را شکر, اما نمیدونم کدومشو بخونم . از چه درسی شروع کنم .چجوری برنامه روزانمو تنظیم کنم.
> تو شهر ما فقط گزینه 2 بود که اونم ثبت نام کردم و از مرحله ی 2 به بعد هست.
> چنتا از کتابا هم بعد از ما تغییر کرده نمیدونم از کجا گیر بیارم کلا سر در گمم . شنیدم دین و زندگی و ریاضی 2 و دیفرانسیل تغییر کردن اگه کسی چیزی دیگه میدونست بهم بگه لطفا
> لطفا اساتید و دوستان گل یه کم بهم امید هم بدن 
> ...


شما تا عید درسا رو تموم میکنید و تا آخر اردیبهشت یکبار دیگه دوره می کنید و انشاالله کنکور خوبی خواهید داشت

----------


## mjhp1291

ممنون که پاسخ دادید
یه کم در مورد برنامه ریزی روزانه توضیح می دید؟
گزینه 2 که ثبت نام کردم یه برنامه دادن که مثلا ازمون شماره ی 2 این قسمت از کتابا رو مطالعه کن . تا این جاش مشکلی نیست
اما این یه برنامه ی کلی هست و من برنامه روزانه ندارم خیلی بی نظم درس میخونم و هنوز رو دور درس خوندن نیفتادم
وقت درس خوندن از چه درسی شروع کنم؟
یه چیز دیگم هست که من تو منابع مشکل دارم تا الان دین و زندگی 1 و 2 و پیش و حساب دیفرانسیل تغییرات داشته. شنیدم شیمی 2 هم تغییرات زیادی داشته اما مطمئن نیستم برا کنکور 92 بوده یا نه اگر کسی اطلاعی داشت بگه لطفا
بازم ممنون

----------


## kourosh khan

> ممنون که پاسخ دادید
> یه کم در مورد برنامه ریزی روزانه توضیح می دید؟
> گزینه 2 که ثبت نام کردم یه برنامه دادن که مثلا ازمون شماره ی 2 این قسمت از کتابا رو مطالعه کن . تا این جاش مشکلی نیست
> اما این یه برنامه ی کلی هست و من برنامه روزانه ندارم خیلی بی نظم درس میخونم و هنوز رو دور درس خوندن نیفتادم
> وقت درس خوندن از چه درسی شروع کنم؟
> یه چیز دیگم هست که من تو منابع مشکل دارم تا الان دین و زندگی 1 و 2 و پیش و حساب دیفرانسیل تغییرات داشته. شنیدم شیمی 2 هم تغییرات زیادی داشته اما مطمئن نیستم برا کنکور 92 بوده یا نه اگر کسی اطلاعی داشت بگه لطفا
> بازم ممنون


با سلام
شما باید از درسی شروع کنید که بیشتر بهش علاقه دارین...برنامه روزانه تونم باید با توجه به پتانسیل خودتون باشه....اگه قراره روزی 6 ساعت درس بخونی بهتره سه درس رو هرکدوم دو ساعت بخونی...و هر 50 دقیقه در خوندن سعی کنید یه استراحت ده دقیقه داشته باشید...سعی کنید درس های مهم هر رشته رو هر روز یا یه روز درمیون شده حتی نیم ساعت بخونید(مثه زیست برای تجربی ها)...تو تایپیک های قبلیم بحث شده که مثلا چه طور شیمی یا ریاضی یا دروس دیگه رو بخونین...تایپیک تغییرات کتابهای درسیم هست نگاه کنید...

----------


## MohoMo

سلام راجع به تغییرات کتابا 
دینی 2 و 3 کامل تغییر کردن ، دینی پیش اصلا تغییر نکرده 

دیفرانسیل لامصب که کلا تغییر کرده و به نظر من  برو کلاس بنویس اگه میتونی یا کتاب اموزشی حتما بگیر چون پارسال گند زدن با اون دیفرانسیلشون ، حسابان سال 89.90 عوض شد ولی دیف تغییر نکرد شانس ما ( مثل من یا شما و..... ) حالا امسال دیف رو درست تغییر دادن به جای اینکه پارسال تغییر بدن 

کتاب ادبیات پیش هم فقط چندتا شعر اضافه شده فقط همین 

به نظرم برای دینی جامع گاج رو بگیر ..... ایشاالله موفق باشیم ....

یا علی .

----------


## mjhp1291

> سلام راجع به تغییرات کتابا 
> دینی 2 و 3 کامل تغییر کردن ، دینی پیش اصلا تغییر نکرده 
> 
> دیفرانسیل لامصب که کلا تغییر کرده و به نظر من  برو کلاس بنویس اگه میتونی یا کتاب اموزشی حتما بگیر چون پارسال گند زدن با اون دیفرانسیلشون ، حسابان سال 89.90 عوض شد ولی دیف تغییر نکرد شانس ما ( مثل من یا شما و..... ) حالا امسال دیف رو درست تغییر دادن به جای اینکه پارسال تغییر بدن 
> 
> کتاب ادبیات پیش هم فقط چندتا شعر اضافه شده فقط همین 
> 
> به نظرم برای دینی جامع گاج رو بگیر ..... ایشاالله موفق باشیم ....
> 
> یا علی .


ممنون دوست خوبم
راجع به دین و زندگی من شنیدم دین وزندگی پیش به کل تغییر کرده کتابشم از اینترنت گرفتم
دیفرانسیل هم که پارسال گند زدن . شانس ما حسابان تغییر کرد حساب دیفرانسیل نه . حالا چرا خدا میدونه

----------


## mjhp1291

> با سلام
> شما باید از درسی شروع کنید که بیشتر بهش علاقه دارین...برنامه روزانه تونم باید با توجه به پتانسیل خودتون باشه....اگه قراره روزی 6 ساعت درس بخونی بهتره سه درس رو هرکدوم دو ساعت بخونی...و هر 50 دقیقه در خوندن سعی کنید یه استراحت ده دقیقه داشته باشید...سعی کنید درس های مهم هر رشته رو هر روز یا یه روز درمیون شده حتی نیم ساعت بخونید(مثه زیست برای تجربی ها)...تو تایپیک های قبلیم بحث شده که مثلا چه طور شیمی یا ریاضی یا دروس دیگه رو بخونین...تایپیک تغییرات کتابهای درسیم هست نگاه کنید...


ممنون از شما بابت راهنمایی تون 
به نظر شما میانگین درس خوندن برا یه پشت کنکوری چند ساعت در روز هست ؟ به نظرتون 6  ساعت کم نیست ؟
ما معمولا وقتی مدرسه میرفتیم 6 ساعت تو مدرسه بودیم بعد تو خونه هم 4 تا 6 ساعت مطالعه داشتیم یعنی در روز بین 10 تا 12 ساعت .  بعضی روزا بیشتر هم میشد

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> ممنون از شما بابت راهنمایی تون 
> به نظر شما میانگین درس خوندن برا یه پشت کنکوری چند ساعت در روز هست ؟ به نظرتون 6  ساعت کم نیست ؟
> ما معمولا وقتی مدرسه میرفتیم 6 ساعت تو مدرسه بودیم بعد تو خونه هم 4 تا 6 ساعت مطالعه داشتیم یعنی در روز بین 10 تا 12 ساعت .  بعضی روزا بیشتر هم میشد


اگر بتونید 10 یا 12 ساعت بخونید عالیه.

----------


## kourosh khan

> ممنون از شما بابت راهنمایی تون 
> به نظر شما میانگین درس خوندن برا یه پشت کنکوری چند ساعت در روز هست ؟ به نظرتون 6  ساعت کم نیست ؟
> ما معمولا وقتی مدرسه میرفتیم 6 ساعت تو مدرسه بودیم بعد تو خونه هم 4 تا 6 ساعت مطالعه داشتیم یعنی در روز بین 10 تا 12 ساعت .  بعضی روزا بیشتر هم میشد


بستگی به خودتون و پتانسیل و پایه تون داره.برای بعضیا 12 ساعت باید بخونن بعضیام 6 ساعت واسشون زیاده.اگه مدرسه میرین سعی کنید روزی 4-5 ساعت و روزای تعطیل تا 10 ساعت بخونید
موفق باشید

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> ممنون از شما بابت راهنمایی تون 
> به نظر شما میانگین درس خوندن برا یه پشت کنکوری چند ساعت در روز هست ؟ به نظرتون 6  ساعت کم نیست ؟
> ما معمولا وقتی مدرسه میرفتیم 6 ساعت تو مدرسه بودیم بعد تو خونه هم 4 تا 6 ساعت مطالعه داشتیم یعنی در روز بین 10 تا 12 ساعت .  بعضی روزا بیشتر هم میشد


کیفیت درس خوندنتون رو بالا ببرید و سعی کنید در همین 6 یا  10 ساعت مطالعه ، بیشترین کیفیت رو در یادگیری و بخاطر سپردن مطالب داشته باشید.

----------


## hhossein21

> ممنون دوست خوبم
> راجع به دین و زندگی من شنیدم دین وزندگی پیش به کل تغییر کرده کتابشم از اینترنت گرفتم
> دیفرانسیل هم که پارسال گند زدن . شانس ما حسابان تغییر کرد حساب دیفرانسیل نه . حالا چرا خدا میدونه


دین و زندگی 2 و 3 و پیشهمه تغییر کردن...

----------


## Juddy Abbott

چند درصدشون تغییر کردن؟باید بریم بخریم؟

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> چند درصدشون تغییر کردن؟باید بریم بخریم؟


بله تغییرات زیادی داشتند.

----------


## mjhp1291

ممنون از دوستان 
در مورد دین و زندگی و حساب دیفرانسیل چه کتاب هایی پیشنهاد می کنید
مخصوصا حساب که خیلی هم مهم هست

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> ممنون از دوستان 
> در مورد دین و زندگی و حساب دیفرانسیل چه کتاب هایی پیشنهاد می کنید
> مخصوصا حساب که خیلی هم مهم هست


آبی کانون

----------


## Juddy Abbott

پس باید چیکار کنیم.من دینی رو گذاشته بودم وا3 دوماه دیگه

----------


## mjhp1291

> پس باید چیکار کنیم.من دینی رو گذاشته بودم وا3 دوماه دیگه


با اجازه ی جناب مشاور 
اگه کنکورای ازمایشی ثبت نام کرده باشی که یه برنامه هم بهت میدن باید از رو برنامشون بخونی اگرم نه که بازم به نظر من از همین الان بشین کم کم بخون . 
دو تا سوال هم دارم 
من dvd های اقای دربندی رو  کامل خریدم به نظرتون فایده ای هم داره یا خرج اضافه کردم؟
برا حساب دیفرانسیل غیر از ابی کانون انتشارات دیگه ای هم هست که به درد بخور باشه؟ یعنی هم اموزش داشته باشه چون کتاب تغییر کرده و هم تستای خوب و نزدیک به کنکور داشته باشه؟
ممنون

----------


## hhossein21

> ممنون از دوستان 
> در مورد دین و زندگی و حساب دیفرانسیل چه کتاب هایی پیشنهاد می کنید
> مخصوصا حساب که خیلی هم مهم هست


من فکر میکنم دین و زندگی گاج و حساب دیفرانسیل رمزینه خوب باشه (کتاب کلاس)
 :22:

----------


## hhossein21

> پس باید چیکار کنیم.من دینی رو گذاشته بودم وا3 دوماه دیگه


نه مینا جان...
فکر کنم هر روز رو با یه درس عمومی شروع کن و فقط  یک درس رو بخون (عمومی ) برای یه روز مثلن یه درس از دین و زندگی ...
بعد این که تنوع هم رعایت کن...

----------


## Juddy Abbott

ممنونم از جوابتون.به نظر من خود آدم بخونه خیلی خیلی بهتر از اینه که بشینه پا این سی دیها.البته به اساتید اصلا کاری ندارم وقصدمم جسارت بهشون نیست.تو خودت بخونی بهتر نتیجه میگیری.یادت باشه اینو یه مشاور بزرگ بهم گفت.

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> نه مینا جان...
> فکر کنم هر روز رو با یه درس عمومی شروع کن و فقط  یک درس رو بخون (عمومی ) برای یه روز مثلن یه درس از دین و زندگی ...
> بعد این که تنوع هم رعایت کن...


خودمم اینارو میدونم اما بازم ممنون از راهنماییت.اما واقعا ترس رفته تو وجودم.اصلا سردرگمم.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> خودمم اینارو میدونم اما بازم ممنون از راهنماییت.اما واقعا ترس رفته تو وجودم.اصلا سردرگمم.


این سردرگمی تلقین شما به خودتونه.  چرا سر در گمید؟

----------


## mjhp1291

> این سردرگمی تلقین شما به خودتونه.  چرا سر در گمید؟


دقیقا منم همین مشکل رو دارم 
همین ترس و استرسی که داریم باعث میشه نتونیم با تمام توانمون درس بخونیم

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> دقیقا منم همین مشکل رو دارم 
> همین ترس و استرسی که داریم باعث میشه نتونیم با تمام توانمون درس بخونیم


شما دقیقا ترس و استرستون رو توضیح بدید ، راهکار با ما. نگران نباشید. به سرعت این ترس رو با کمک خودتون کاهش میدیم.

----------


## mjhp1291

> شما دقیقا ترس و استرستون رو توضیح بدید ، راهکار با ما. نگران نباشید. به سرعت این ترس رو با کمک خودتون کاهش میدیم.


چون از پارسال خاطره ی بدی دارم می ترسم امسال هم همین اتفاق بیفته
خیال می کنم همه جلوتر از من هستن . بعضی درسارو تا یاد نگرفتم فورا نا امید میشم 
در صورتی که تا پارسال که مدرسه می رفتم جزء درس خونا بودم و خودم به همه امید میدادم

----------


## hhossein21

> خودمم اینارو میدونم اما بازم ممنون از راهنماییت.اما واقعا ترس رفته تو وجودم.اصلا سردرگمم.


خواهش...
منم همین حس رو دارم و این باعث شده ساعت مطالعاتیم رو نتونم ببرم بالا...!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (2):

----------


## hhossein21

> شما دقیقا ترس و استرستون رو توضیح بدید ، راهکار با ما. نگران نباشید. به سرعت این ترس رو با کمک خودتون کاهش میدیم.


من پارسال رتبم بد نبود ( ابته در ذهن اطرافیانم...چون به نظر خودم که چیز خوبی نبود)
موندم که برای امسال رتبه تک رقمی منطقه شم ...نه حالا اینجوری هم نباشه برم به رشته برق یا مکانیک دانشگاه تهران...
ولی...نمیدونم...
یه جورایی باورم کم شده(با وجود این که میدونم که میتونم....این ساعت مطالعاتیم هم خیلی تاثیر داره رو باورم...اگه روزی 6 ساعت الان میخوندم مطمئن بودم که این حرفا رو الان نمیزدم...)
با روشی که گفتین (و راهنمایی دوستان ) روزی یه ساعت به ساعت مطالعم اضافه شد ...
ولی به 6 که رسید دوباره سقوط کرد
(3______1_____0_____2...)
مثلن به خودم قول 7000 داده بودم برا این آزمون!!!!!!
 :13:  :32:  :31:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

این احساس شما عادی هست. نگران نباشید . تقریبا همه ی دانش آموزانی هم که شما فکر میکنید ازشون عقب تر هستید ، فکر میکنند که از بقیه عقب ترند.
ببینید درس و مطالعه عقب یا جلو بودن نداره. اینطور نیست که مثلا با  10 روز زودتر یا دیرتر خوندن ، در نتیجه نهایی تاثیر چندان زیادی دیده بشه.
شما سعی کنید از حاشیه دوری کنید و فقط به درس و مطالعه فکر کنید. اصلا عقب نیستید و همیشه فرصت پیشرفت دارید.
از همین امروز با شور و اشتیاق بخونید. هر روز که مطالب رو میخونید آمار بگیرید که با مطالعه همون روزتون ، چند تست در کنکور رو میتونید بزنید .( طبق بودجه بندی سال 91)
موفق باشید

----------


## mjhp1291

> این احساس شما عادی هست. نگران نباشید . تقریبا همه ی دانش آموزانی هم که شما فکر میکنید ازشون عقب تر هستید ، فکر میکنند که از بقیه عقب ترند.
> ببینید درس و مطالعه عقب یا جلو بودن نداره. اینطور نیست که مثلا با  10 روز زودتر یا دیرتر خوندن ، در نتیجه نهایی تاثیر چندان زیادی دیده بشه.
> شما سعی کنید از حاشیه دوری کنید و فقط به درس و مطالعه فکر کنید. اصلا عقب نیستید و همیشه فرصت پیشرفت دارید.
> از همین امروز با شور و اشتیاق بخونید. هر روز که مطالب رو میخونید آمار بگیرید که با مطالعه همون روزتون ، چند تست در کنکور رو میتونید بزنید .( طبق بودجه بندی سال 91)
> موفق باشید


ممنون بابت راهنماییتون
من منطقه 3 هستم به نظرتون با توجه به شرایطی که تو پستای قبلی گفتم میتونم یکی از دانشگاه های تهران یه رشته خوب (به هوا فضا علاقه دارم) قبول شم؟
چون برام خیلی مهمه تهران باشم . البته میدونم تلاش خودمم مهمه من تازه شروع کردم اما خوب تلاش خودمو میکنم
ممنون

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> ممنون بابت راهنماییتون
> من منطقه 3 هستم به نظرتون با توجه به شرایطی که تو پستای قبلی گفتم میتونم یکی از دانشگاه های تهران یه رشته خوب (به هوا فضا علاقه دارم) قبول شم؟
> چون برام خیلی مهمه تهران باشم . البته میدونم تلاش خودمم مهمه من تازه شروع کردم اما خوب تلاش خودمو میکنم
> ممنون


تلاش کنید . انشالله در یکی از دانشگاه های تهران قبول میشید.
البته قبولی در رشته هوا فضا سخت هست.
مالک اشتر اصفهان راحت تره اما شریف سخته.

----------

